
List of fictional colors - bpierre
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fictional_colors
======
webmaven
Looks like they are missing _gloze_ and _flush_ , infrared colors from David
Zindell's book _Neverness_. Adding them to the page now.

